# Climatologia ibérica de trovoadas 1995 - 2016



## Pek (26 Ago 2019 às 16:53)

Estava colocando parcialmente as informações no tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, mas, uma vez completo o estudo de _Jorge González Márquez (Jefe OMA) _e_ Juan Antonio Fernández-Cañadas (Especialista en Observación de AEMET)_, ponho aqui os resultados por meses:


*- Dias de trovoada AEMET *

Janeiro








Fevereiro







Março







Abril







Maio







Junho







Julho







Agosto







Setembro







Outubro







Novembro







Dezembro







Evolução






O máximo ibérico está localizado nas províncias de Huesca, Lérida, Gerona e norte de Barcelona, com entre 45 e 50 dias de trovoada por ano (quase todas no período maio-setembro). Esta área ibérica é também um dos máximos europeus, juntamente com algumas áreas da zona sul alpina.


*- Descargas eléctricas*

Janeiro







Fevereiro







Março







Abril







Maio







Junho







Julho







Agosto







Setembro







Outubro







Novembro







Dezembro







Evolução







O máximo ibérico é em Teruel, também um dos máximos europeus:

*



*


Mapa de Anderson e Klugmann de descargas eléctricas corrigido com os dados de AEMET

*





*


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2019 às 16:55)

*- Intervalo horário de máxima actividade eléctrica
*

Janeiro







Fevereiro







Março








Abril







Maio








Junho








Julho







Agosto







Setembro







Outubro







Novembro







Dezembro







Evolução


----------

